# 2011 a Great Year Offshore?



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Will this year be a great year of fishing offshore? I think it will be and I have this tingly feeling about this being a banner Billfish year. I can't wait to post a report and the fish in the pics have bills on them.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*2011*

i hope soo we are due for sure i would love to see blue water inside of 40 miles for a change


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Think positive, hope you are both right and I intend to find out first hand any opportunity mother nature and work will allow, see you out there when the time is right.Can't wait to see a bill in the spread !!!!


----------

